

How do you get out of the 'hacker' mindset? - thenextcorner
http://ask.slashdot.org/story/12/02/01/0122249/ask-slashdot-transitioning-from-hacker-to-engineer

======
peter_l_downs
He asks "How do you get out of the 'hacker' mindset?"

I can't see a reason he'd want to do so.

~~~
thenextcorner
I updated the title. I just thought the comments are more interesting than the
actual question.

------
vonsydov
lol

